# King of the Bay



## Michael Hoyt Williamson (May 9, 2017)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 72pt; COLOR: black">KING**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 70pt; COLOR: black"> **<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 60pt; COLOR: black">of the**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 70pt; COLOR: black"> **<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 72pt; COLOR: black">BAY**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 80pt"> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Pensacola Bay's First King Mackerel Tournament<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 32pt">September 18 - October 31<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Black'">Open Division (Land or Boat)<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Black'">1st $500<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Black'">2nd $250<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Black'">3rd $100 <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Entry Fee $25 per angler<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Sign-up at Hot Spots Bait & Tackle<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">211 Gulf Breeze Parkway<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Gulf Breeze, FL 32561<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>Rules<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>1. All fish must be caught in Pensacola Bay, inside of buoys "10" and "11".<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>2. Fish must be caught by hook and line, but can be landed from land or boat.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>3. Angler must be signed up 48 hours prior to weighing a fish.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>4. Fish must be weighed the day its caught.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>5. In case of a tie, the first fish weighed will determine the winner. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>6. Fish can be weighed at Hot Spots between 5 a.m. and 9 p.m. 7 days a week. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>7. No frozen or mutilated fish. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>8. Must abide by all state and federal laws. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>9. Winner must be willing to go on the "Catchin Fish" Show. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>10. Unwanted fish can be donated to the Wildlife Sanctuary of Northwest FL.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><o:wrapblock><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_s1026 style="MARGIN-TOP: 40.6pt; Z-INDEX: 1; LEFT: 0px; MARGIN-LEFT: 27.1pt; WIDTH: 272.25pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 123.8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left; mso-wrap-distance-left: 0; mso-wrap-distance-right: 0" filled="t" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:fill type="frame" color2="black"></v:fill><v:imagedata o:title="" src="file:///C:/DOCUME~1/Michael/LOCALS~1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image001.jpg"></v:imagedata><v:textbox inset="0,0,0,0"></v:textbox><?xml:namespace prefix = w ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:word" /><w:wrap type="topAndBottom"></w:wrap></v:shape><v:shape id=_x0000_s1027 style="MARGIN-TOP: 18.1pt; Z-INDEX: 2; LEFT: 0px; MARGIN-LEFT: 341.35pt; WIDTH: 166.5pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 162.8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left; mso-wrap-distance-left: 0; mso-wrap-distance-right: 0" filled="t" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:fill type="frame" color2="black"></v:fill><v:imagedata o:title="" src="file:///C:/DOCUME~1/Michael/LOCALS~1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image002.wmz"></v:imagedata><v:textbox inset="0,0,0,0"></v:textbox><w:wrap type="topAndBottom"></w:wrap></v:shape></o:wrapblock><BR style="mso-ignore: vglayout" clear=all>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o>*


----------



## shock therapy (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anyone weighed any fish in yet? This could be a fun tournament. Keep us updated with the standings when possible.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Matt? Chris? Can you guys keep us updated on current weights and stuff?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

1st--28.78lbs

2nd--25.88

3rd--25.72

as of saturday, october 3rd.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the last week of the event. Are these still the top 3?


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe it's still the same BUT not 100%.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

First place was improved by 1/10th of a lb. by the same angler.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *John B. (10/27/2009)*First place was improved by 1/10th of a lb. by the same angler.


 just goes to show I spend too much time up at hotspots.


----------

